# Morning entertainment



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

I love watching these babies. I am gonna miss their early morning antics when I have to move um to the coop.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Everybody attack the water

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

cool set up


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Thanks
I have a bunch of fish tanks that I have stopped useing due to up grades so I thought I would put an empty one to use lol

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

Don't move em' to the coop, just get a bigger fish tank.


----------



## nickie (Feb 26, 2014)

Lol bigger fish take has salt water fish and corals in it.
My poor dog and cats are already confused. I think they are under the impression that I got noisy fish.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

